# REW Virgin and Lyngdorf tda2200



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Hi Guys

Have just done my first round of room correction with the REW and the new Lyngdorf TDA2200. I have posted initial experience here

As you can see I am delighted with the REW, what a brill tool, many thanks to John M for producing this tool.

http://www.duffroomcorrection.com/wiki/User:Mchoy

I would be interested in feedback on the response curve I have

Mike C


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe you could just attach the curve here Mike with a vertical axis of 45dB - 105dB and a horizontal axis of 15Hz to 200Hz and a graph of 800 pixels wide?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Sorry if this is a bit bigger than requested :dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Mike, and welcome to the Shack!


That's really not what we are looking for either... hard to read. It would also help if you'd simply measure your sub only from 10hz to 200hz. This is the area that we can adjust with the BFD.


Check out this thread and it will walk you through it in detail.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Second try









Bit worried about the big dip at 113Hz and how bes tto deal with it


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We still need to work on that graph a little more... make sure your axis limits are set to 15hz - 200hz and 45db - 105db. This will make the graph a little taller.

Tell us more about your room too. That sub is dropping off below 30hz drastically. You could cut out that area from 40hz to 80hz with the BFD fairly easy... but you'd need to boost up your sub volume afterwards.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

So I'm assuming this is your response without the Behringer DEQ2496, but using REW to recommend filters for your TDA2200's internal parametric equalizer feeding two Dynaudio Contour 3.0 (good speakers) without a subwoofer?

I don't see that the DEQ would even be neccessary even in full digital passthrough, given the TDA's capability. I see it also has a shelf filter that might be useful to raise your bottom end a bit.

The TDA's filters have eliminated the humps at ~45Hz and ~65Hz quite nicely (I guess you chose 'generic' as your equalizer type in REW).

I wouldn't be hesitant in adding some boost to see if the dips you're experiencing between 100Hz and 300Hz respond. You can play with filters in REW once you've taken your measurement and dynamically see the predicted results. Sometimes throwing gain at a dip won't work, but often it's quite successful.

I think your response is quite good for a set of speakers with no sub, but I would do my measurements at a higher target of around 80dB. This will excite the room better and it also centers the RS Meters needle and ensures the needle doesn't max out.

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Brucek

Yes you are correct, I do not have a sub, and the behringer is no longer in the audio chain. I only have the dynaudios with no sub. 

I have three parametric filters set up in the TDA. Two to deal with the dips as generated by the REW. The third is a manual one to try and sort that dip out. It all sounds very nice with only this minor bit of trimming.

I have not yet measured the new response with the parametrics in. This will be easy to do with the TDA's presets, as I can now switch the parametrics in and out as needed. I will post actuals vs the REW's predictions once I get some more time. 

I'm too busy listening to music just now:laugh:

Off course the overall response is still very lumpy so my curiosity is still there to fine tune to see if I can get it even better.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Sonnie

here is the graph third try, just getting with some of the features of REW








#

I have changed to log vs lin also


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... at least you are trying. You want logarithmic... that one above is linear. Your lin/log graph box to read "lin" in order for it to be a log view. Clicking "lin" makes it be linear and then clicking "log" makes it be log. 


Your axix settings should look just like this:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

hehe

Here it is with Log










why log and not lin?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> why log and not lin?


To mathematically comply with the logarithmic nature that is representative of human hearing, we use octaves. Note that an octave is a doubling of a frequency, so the distance on the horizontal scale between 20Hz and 40Hz is the same as 40Hz to 80Hz, etc.

The higher frequencies are compressed and the lower frequencies are expanded creating more accuracy where it's needed.

The horizontal is also logarithmic in its scale rather than in its divisions because a decibel is logarithmic.

By the way, it's also important to post the same axis scale as everyone else here (as sonnie suggested) so it makes it easier to compare graphs. i.e vertical from 45dB to 105dB and horizontal from 15Hz to 200Hz.... 

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Aha

Just had a lightbulb moment. Have amended the plot
Mike C


----------

